# GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Dallas Mavericks (Game 1)



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=5><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=blue>Dallas Mavericks</font></font></center>

<center>4-19-03
TV: TNT
5:00 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_
 *VS* 

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Zach Randolph!*
</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (0-0) Dallas (0-0)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Once I get the date, time, and TV station, I'll add them in. 


HERE WE GO! 

I have faith! :yes:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Okay, lets get this Party started! I like the matchup with Dallas and I will pick Portland in 6 games! :yes:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Dallas in 5


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Dallas in 5


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Portland in 6.

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

My my my, I think that Portland needs to win one of the first two games for my 6 game stance to hold true. If it were last night I think that many of you would feel different. However, after tonights loss in Los Angeles I can see your point.

But I am still sticking to my Blazers in 6 games. Oh and Hap Shaughnessy, can I have your lower level tickets to the second round when Portland advances?


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Let's see, how has the streak been going lately??

One good game, two bad ones, one good etc. etc.

Blazers win first game giving us all hope then proceed to get blownout in the next two while showing ZERO effort. They play a spectacular game 4 and the Blazer faithful think..."just maybe!". They proceed to lay more eggs in game 5 and 6 and are eliminated.

Dallas in 6.

Team is completely changed in the off-season, Whitsitt is fired and Allen appoints a General Manager team of Hap, Ed O and Howie to run the organization!    


:twave:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> 
> Team is completely changed in the off-season, Whitsitt is fired and Allen appoints a General Manager team of Hap, Ed O and Howie to run the organization!


But I'd just immediately vote to re-hire Whitsitt, and I think I might be able to bully Hap into voting with me!

:banana:

Ed O.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

blazers in 6-we own the mavs


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

as crappy as it may sound, portland needs to lose this series more than it needs to win it, long term.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I love it Talman, This is a great wave!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *talman*!
> 
> Team is completely changed in the off-season, Whitsitt is fired and Allen appoints a General Manager team of Hap, Ed O and howie to run the organization!


Oh my, I am having visions of the Three Stooges right now! :laugh:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Portland in *6*.


Dallas is weak inside. Expect both Davis and Randolph to have their way.
Dallas is a three point shooting team. You live by the three, you die by the three.
Pippen's back. That's a definite plus.
Finley still isn't 100%.
Did I mention Dallas is weak inside? 
Dallas watches the ball instead of rebounding... Expect people like Patterson and Wells to go for the offensive rebounds.
Portland is getting their groove on by interior passing! Everyone's cutting and sharing the ball... DA, Bonzi, Ruben, Wallace, Sabas, etc.

We certainly aren't going to be eliminated lightly. Expect Portland to give it all they have (Wallace especially).


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh my, I am having visions of the Three Stooges right now! :laugh:


While that wasn't quite what I was going for, it seems to fit!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by* talman*!
> 
> While that wasn't quite what I was going for, it seems to fit!


Ah, wise guy, nek nek nek!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> Ah, wise guy, nek nek nek!!!!!! :laugh:


I get to be Shemp, since I'm only here occasionally!










Ed O.


----------



## Flaming Homer (Jan 27, 2003)

Though it's against our local hero Dirk*lol*, I hope Portland will beat the Mavericks. I think it's a better Match-up for Portland than Minnesota (and of course La), because of the reasons SteveSmith_08 has said.
And more positive: I probably will see some games here in Germany because the attendance Dirk will get


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Portland has owned Dallas the lsat two meetings. I think that Nelly has a big suprise waiting for him this Saturday. Portland is going to either split or take both games in Dallas.

Now if I go out anymore on this limb, it is going to break!!!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> My my my, I think that Portland needs to win one of the first two games for my 6 game stance to hold true. If it were last night I think that many of you would feel different. However, after tonights loss in Los Angeles I can see your point.
> 
> But I am still sticking to my Blazers in 6 games. Oh and Hap Shaughnessy, can I have your lower level tickets to the second round when Portland advances?


they aren't my tickets.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> But I'd just immediately vote to re-hire Whitsitt, and I think I might be able to bully Hap into voting with me!
> ...


eh...I was gonna put some long winded (ok, maybe 2 lines) funny reponse but eh...who am I kidding.

I got nothing.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um..howie? Did you not see the post I made were I had a whole page of the wave going?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah, wise guy, nek nek nek!!!!!! :laugh:


nek nek nek??

NEK NEK NEK???

it's NYUK NYUK NYUK!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I get to be Shemp, since I'm only here occasionally!
> ...


ah Shemp...the original "stooge" (in all reality)..But no one can deny that Curly was by far the best.

No, not Curly Joe DeRita, or Joe Besser...









Jerome Lester "Curly" Horwitz.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

btw, for those who didn't know, yes it was Joe Besser who voiced Babu the Geni, in the animated Series!

Yapple Dapple!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I know tblazrdude already posted this in another thread (forget which one...), but here's the matchups for the West. 

http://www.nba.com/news/west_030416.html

It includes TV schedules and the time the game starts. Enjoy.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Portland in 6 or 7


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

too close to call 
i wouldnt be suprised either way it goes, although i obviously hope itll be in our favor - i just think its too close to predict with any certainty on my part


----------



## Super Frentz (Apr 17, 2003)

Should be a great series however i do disagree about the ownage. portland CANNOT shoot the ball well, and must rely on its physical play to put up numbers. And on occasion dallas will board well and stack up on d. It would be a monumental task for portland to beat dallas even 2 games. And if youre looking at the last 2 games as a measuring stick u must be joking. Jus by fin being there, makes the d scramble for covering our shooters. i say game one dallas by 14; 107-93.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

well, my birthday is on April 30th, which also happens to be game 5 of the first round. ergo, the planets are obviously aligned for the Mavs to win one game. or portland.


----------



## Super Frentz (Apr 17, 2003)

personally i dont believe they deserve to advance. since it oly serves to perpetuate their current situation.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

If Portland plays good defense and very physical with the Mavs...I see them advancing without a doubt. Dallas is soft inside and Portland needs to go inside to win the series. Dallas is very dangerous on offense and it will take a big effort to contain their best players.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

My big questions:

1) How effective will Pippen be? Will he continue to be out of rhythm and shoot 1-9? Will his knee affect his defensive abilities? Or can he quickly get back into mid-season form?

2) How effective will Michael Finley be? Will he be able to quickly regain his shooting stroke? And can he play the 35-40 MPG that his team is used to giving him?

3) Can Portland's defense lead to the easy baskets that have marked the games when they have beaten the Mavs?

4) Can Portland learn to attack the zone instead of settle for the jump shots that the zone gives up?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Game 1 Saturday at 5PM PST
Game 2 Wednesday


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Game 1 Saturday at 5PM PST
> Game 2 Wednesday


That's quite a break between the first two games for a 7 game series. At least the entire series won't be like that - unlike the format for the first round employed by the network, I mean by the league during the last couple of years. Remember? 

Game 1 Saturday
Game 2 Thursday
Game 3 Sunday
Game 4 Friday
Game 5 Sunday

Ughhhh! Made the first round last longer than "The Winds of War".


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

The Mavs will have to shoot lights out and get some lucky bounces to win this series. All the Blazers have to do is pound the ball into Zach, Dale and Sheed in the low post. Dallas has no answer for Zach, and this is the series that Zach becomes a star. ZBO will simply body Dallas all over the court and pick up a ton of fouls doing it, this is a series desinged for a PF with a nose for the ball. Quick passes and strong insided game will simply kill Dallas, eveyone knows that. Whether it's Zach or Shaq, Dallas has no interior defense!

That said if Portland goes to jump shots and Sheed falls in love with the three, Dallas will kick our arsss Texas style!  Run and gun with Dallas is a recipe for destruction. Portland is going to have to want this series, if they do they can beat this team, there's no question! Dallas has a team built on fouling out if you attack the paint on them. We'll see if ZBO takes the green light on this and expliots them.

This series is about HEART, does Portland have it? That's the real question!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

ive been thinking about it and i think it comes down to this:
If we focus on the points in the paint primarily , then kick out we have a fair chance
If we try to beat them with mid range jumpers and outside shoots we're screwed


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Someone better tell Sheed that if he is going to try and break his own personal best at the three point line in this series he might as well not even show up. We need him and Zach abusing the Mavs in the middle and nothing else!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I actually see Zach as possibly the most dangerous weopn we may have against Dallas. He is exactly the kind of player that can get the Mav's fits.

Right about now is when we need the Kobe Stopper to change his name to the Finely stopper.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I think Wallace will fight in the paint, because that's what he generally does in the playoffs. Wallace averaged 23 points and 9 boards in the regular season against the Mavs, including the December game where he went off for 34 and 12. 

Wallace and Zach should just brutalize the interior of this team.


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

Dallas in 7


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Will the Blazers come back to PDX between Games 1 and 2?

I really can't see them staying in the Big D for at least 5 days straight.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Some stats about the game*

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/edge/western/DAL/POR
http://www.usatoday.com/sports/gaming/odds/index.htm  
http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/playoffs/2003-04-17-mavericks-blazers-first-round_x.htm


Here is what the big guys saying.

*Go Blazers * :twave:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Before the game starts, can we get all the Sabonis fans to post JEGA?

Let's hear it! This is for Sabas:



*JEGA!!!!* 












Go get 'em, big fella!!!
:twave:


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Not sure he will play much, but here goes.....*

JEGA!!!!!

Time will tell if Sabonis is even much of a factor in this series. I am not very optimistic. Hopefully, they will be able to utilize him to advantage. We'll see....

GO BLAZERS!!!!!
Beat Dallas!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

End of first quarter:

Dallas 23
Portland 21



LET'S GO BLAZERS!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dirk is lights out 1st quarter. Only guy who could have thrown his game off the first quarter out of the big men would have been Shawn Bradley... too bad they are on the same team. I think the Blazers better put a quick guy on him, and try to limit / cut off the passes, while giving up some shots... He really seems on.

-Petey


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

OMG SABAS PLAY OF THE GAME!!!!


WHAT????

And people thought sabas couldn't play vs. the mavs!!!!


JEGA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!!!!! (this would be in celebration of his 3 to push the lead to 11 in the 2nd quarter!)


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice first half.

Dirk is the only Maverick doing much offensively - and they had to play him all 24 minutes! Let's attack him in the second half and wear him out!

So many weapons for the Blazers today. And I went NUTS when Sabonis stole the ball and took it all the way to the hoop.

Damon gets the interview - and deserves it. They said that he was at the arena 3 hours early - good for him!

C'mon guys - keep up the intensity in the second half, and lets see another "upset" today!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Outstanding First Half!*

Bench - 10 of 16 from the field 25 points, 13 of those are from the Mouse. Inspired play. REBOUNDING 26-15 Sheed and Davis with 6 each!!! Freaking AMAZING against 3 seven footers!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

But PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, guys - can you make your free throws in the second half? Or else I fear all those misses are going to haunt you in the end.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

well seeing as how my country is totally retarded and i dont get the game im doing that espn update crap :/ but im also in the chat if anyone wanna come and moan about not being able to watch either


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> But PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, guys - can you make your free throws in the second half? Or else I fear all those misses are going to haunt you in the end.


That is the other thing I meant to post 5 of 12 from the free throw line??? LAME. But - Dallas has only shot 3 Free throws.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> well seeing as how my country is totally retarded and i dont get the game im doing that espn update crap :/ but im also in the chat if anyone wanna come and moan about not being able to watch either


Where are you BlayZa? What part of the country?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sabas4mvp</b>!
> OMG SABAS PLAY OF THE GAME!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



JEGA!!!! 

That was the play of the game!!! 

:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

im not even in the usa  im in new zealand , south pacific. sun , bikinis , and LOTR etc =]

we get a bunch of games on that satellite but not this one
but hey, im not suprised either


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

you don't get TNT?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> im not even in the usa  im in new zealand , south pacific. sun , bikinis , and LOTR etc =]
> 
> we get a bunch of games on that satellite but not this one
> but hey, im not suprised either


Dang, I was about to feel sorry for you not being able to watch the game but sun, bikinis, etc. I don't think I have much sympathy for you - you still have plenty of good things to watch!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

hehe yeah its all good
im the boards intl man of mystery
or in my mind i am 
ill catch highlights on sportscenter hopefully


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

24 down........ 24 to go.......... GO PTOWN!!!!!!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland needs to go on a run to start out the 3rd quarter....


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

One other note on the first half. Props to Nowitzki 10 of 15 FG, and 23 points. Great offensive effort but the old guy John Thompson summed it up best - great offense but a huge liability on defense!

What the hell are offensive feet?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Ouch! Rasheed just took that elbow to the top of his head. But, of course, no call.....


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

WARNING - DANGER - WARNING - DANGER
Finley's first basket!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

FREE THROWS!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> FREE THROWS!


if we lose this game, it'll be b/c of ft's.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Why was I _glad_ to see Damon enter the game?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Why was I _glad_ to see Damon enter the game?


I was sitting here screaming where is DAMON??? Am I malfunctioning???


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I know there's tons of Blazers fans on these boards... but this is definately the least interesting playoff matchup. I just hate both of these teams.

I guess I'm picking Dallas in 7.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>W1Z0C0Z</b>!
> I know there's tons of Blazers fans on these boards... but this is definately the least interesting playoff matchup. I just hate both of these teams.
> 
> I guess I'm picking Dallas in 7.


As you come from Stockport, I guess that makes some sense.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> I was sitting here screaming where is DAMON??? Am I malfunctioning???


Since he hasn't done SQUAT since coming in during the 3rd Quarter, I was certainly malfunctioning!!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> WARNING - DANGER - WARNING - DANGER
> Finley's first basket!


YIKES! Here comes Finley now...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Refs take over


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> Refs take over


Najera - GOAL TENDING!!! None of the TNT announcers can understand how the refs didn't see that... me either!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Streaks:

1st Quarter = Mavs
2nd Quarter = Blazers
3rd Quarter = Mavs
4th Quarter =


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*DANG - TNT is pissing me off!*

And for once it isn't the announcers - it is the director Lonnie Dale. He is over cutting this game and using cameras for game coverage where you can't see what the hell is going on.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

this is really not surprizing me at all.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Streaks:
> 
> 1st Quarter = Mavs
> ...


Blazers not folding the tent. Just keep pretending these are _those_ Blazers that found a way to win while Rasheed was sitting out those 7 games.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Scottie has been awefully quiet. I sense good things from him at the end of the game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Scottie has been awefully quiet. I sense good things from him at the end of the game.


if by good things you mean a bricked 3, than you are psychic...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Man our shot selction is horrid,and damn dallas is literaly "walking" all over the court in the paint, cna we buy a traveling violation,but our missed ft's and bad shot selection are what WILL lose us this game.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

NO MAS PIPPEN HE IS HORRIBLE TODAY!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

can we buy a offensive/defensive foul call? the refs are being way to inconsistent with these tonight. ah dallas is so crackery, all they do is flop then we gotta go out n take crappy shots andm iss easy free throws, so pissed:upset:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crap..now we gotta wait till wednesday...

stupid scheduling...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Scheduling SUCKS!!! The Blazers are going back to Portand and returning to Dallas on Tuesday.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland fell in love with the 3 pointer.....


and they knew it. This is something that was scouted as a thing we shouldn't do.

unbelievable.

I feel little desire to watch game 2-4


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> crap..now we gotta wait till wednesday...
> 
> stupid scheduling...


I thought I heard it had to do with the Stars. Not sure.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

da&pip playing like this and us missing half our FT's = 0-1 dallas


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

yea great,now we gotta wait till freaking wednesday to gain redemption.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

15-1 run for Dallas after Sheed sprained his ankle. I agree with John Thompson - wrap his ankle and get him back out on the floor... this is the playoffs!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

pip loves that 3 today
pity it dont love him back


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought I heard it had to do with the Stars. Not sure.


TV... it is always about TV!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pip doesn't look playoff ready. He looks slow, stiff, rusty and lacking confidence big time. Dallas has played a pretty good game so far, and Dirk's just been unstoppable. Blazer D has been poor in the 4th.

All Blazers need to do in game 2 is control Dirk, and let Stoudamire start. Pip's just no ready.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Alright.............

do not panic..... 

its only one game...

the goal is to split on the 1st 2 games away....

we did pretty good despite loosing a lead

but it happens all the time in the playoffs...

Wednesday is a long way away....


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> TV... it is always about TV!


But, if the Stars share occupancy with the Mavs in the AA Arena, might that not play a factor, as well?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Alright.............
> 
> do not panic.....
> ...


yes,the goal is to win 1 of 2 in dallas but that should abeen 1 win right there, if there is one thing i cannot stand about losing, it is blowing double digit leads and having one crappy quarter determine your fate.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I'd be torqued if I were AD. :upset:


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

another Blazer choke job. This was the most important game and they totally stunk it up in the 2nd half. I think Cheeks is incompetent. Why was Pippen even in the game in the 2nd half, at all. Its obvious hes injured still, can't shoot, can't play D, he's a liability. The team that was winning was Damon, McGinnis, Reuben, Sheed and Zbo. Why wasnt that team on the floor the whole 4th qtrt? Unbelievable how badly Cheeks got outcoached. The Mavs made adjustments at half time and the Blazers didn't thats bad coaching.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> But, if the Stars share occupancy with the Mavs in the AA Arena, might that not play a factor, as well?


Some factor, I suppose. But look at this schedule that I posted prior to knowing playoff matchups...

TNT's a game a night has more to do with it!

FIRST ROUND - BEST OF SEVEN (2-2-1-1-1) - ALL TIMES EDT
GAME 1 
Saturday, April 19 or ESPN 12:30 p.m., 3 p.m., 5:30 p.m. / TNT 8 p.m. & 10:30 p.m. 
Sunday, April 20 ESPN 12:30 p.m. / ABC 3:30 p.m. / TNT 8 p.m. 
GAME 2 
Monday, April 21 or TNT 8 p.m. & 10:30 p.m. / NBA TV 9 p.m.
Tuesday, April 22 or TNT 8 p.m. & 10:30 p.m. / NBA TV 9 p.m.
Wednesday, April 23 TNT 8 p.m. & 10:30 p.m.
GAME 3 
Thursday, April 24 or TNT 8 p.m. & 10:30 p.m.
Friday, April 25 or ESPN 8 p.m. & 10:30 p.m.
Saturday, April 26 TNT 2:30 p.m., 5 p.m., & 7:30 p.m./ ESPN 10 p.m. 
GAME 4 
Sunday, April 27 or ESPN2 12 p.m./ ABC 3 p.m./ ESPN 5:30 p.m./ TNT 8p.m. & 10:30 p.m.
Monday, April 28 TNT 8 p.m. & 10:30 p.m. / NBA TV 7 p.m.
#GAME 5 
Tuesday, April 29 or TNT 8 p.m. & 10:30 p.m./ NBA TV 7 p.m. & 9:30 p.m.
Wednesday, April 30 TNT 8 p.m. & 10:30 p.m./ NBA TV 7 p.m. & 9:30 p.m.
#GAME 6 
Thursday, May 1 or TNT - 4 Games - TBD 
Friday, May 2 ESPN - 4 Games - TBD (ESPN2 if necessary)
#GAME 7 
Saturday, May 3 or TNT 2 p.m. & 4:30 p.m./ ESPN 7 p.m. & 9:30 p.m. 
Sunday, May 4 ABC 3:30 p.m. / ESPN 12:30 p.m./ TNT 7 p.m. & 9:30 p.m.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Yea I totally agree Cheeks' coachign was ludacrous and laughable at times. DA had no business in there b/c he wasn't even taking it to the hole or hitting his J, Pip really was antoher player for the mavs tonight,didn't play sabas enough,played dale n sabas on the floor at the same time,z-bo didn't get enough run same with patteron, and i agree man if i am AD i want out of PDX, he is such a good guard defender and he is not afraid to take it to the hole and he gets no love at all.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DmoneyH3_GoBlazers</b>!
> yes,the goal is to win 1 of 2 in dallas but that should abeen 1 win right there, if there is one thing i cannot stand about losing, it is blowing double digit leads and having one crappy quarter determine your fate.



I agree.. but remember the many years we were in contention to go to the finals... there were many games when there was huge leads that were lost...

I remember one game we were in Phoenix and we were down by almost 20 and we came back late in the game to win it...

its playoff basketball...

it hurts to watch..... as a fan!

and of course when we blew a 7 point lead with 2 minutes to go at home against Detroit in the finals...


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Pippen looked horrible!! DA : 0 pts 1 reb 0 assists?!? The pick and roll killed us. Dirk used and abused Rasheed on national TV:sigh: Well, I'm glad I didn't play the prediction game


----------



## Doc (Apr 20, 2003)

*Mavs*

Hello. I am Doc from the dallas-mavs.com board. Some of your posters came over and invited us to stop by. Good game tonight. A tale of two half really. Had Sheed not been hurt and missed a few minutes it might have been closer. 1-0 Mavs, but a long way to go yet. Anyways...hope to see you wednesday. Thanks for the invite, and thanks for representing your fellow fans in a good way over at our site. 

See you soon.

Doc

Go Mavs!


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

And they didn't call that a foul


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

i hope sheed takes this performance by dirk as a benchmark of how a playoff forward looks at the top of his game. enough of the small guys on dirk! body him , smallest guy on him should be RP. Pip is the glue that can bind us when we are performing , this is true , but when we arent more often than not he is one of the guys stinking it up.
A few people have mentioned Cheeks coaching style , man o man.... its breath taking sometimes , literally life choking. His ability to to notice who is hot and firing and to capatilise is just pathetic , he's a nice guy but he's not the type of coach we need. 
As i said in another thread , someone like Sloan or Pat R and we could really kill this league , we have the people we just need someone to push them to perform whether they like it or not, some spine is what we need.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Before I read this thread, let me just say that 105 replies is impressive! 

This will surely help our precious post count. :grinning:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Scottie has been awefully quiet. I sense good things from him at the end of the game.


IS SENSING AND PREDICTING THE SAME THING??? I THNK SO!

UGH - ABM... WHAT THE HECK!!!!!!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> i hope sheed takes this performance by dirk as a benchmark of how a playoff forward looks at the top of his game. enough of the small guys on dirk! body him , smallest guy on him should be RP. Pip is the glue that can bind us when we are performing , this is true , but when we arent more often than not he is one of the guys stinking it up.
> A few people have mentioned Cheeks coaching style , man o man.... its breath taking sometimes , literally life choking. His ability to to notice who is hot and firing and to capatilise is just pathetic , he's a nice guy but he's not the type of coach we need.
> As i said in another thread , someone like Sloan or Pat R and we could really kill this league , <b>we have the people we just need someone to push them to perform<b> whether they like it or not, some spine is what we need.


Actually, the one thing needed most by the Blazers, <b>imho, </b>is a go-to guy and especially one who does his thing in big games. <b>"Whose team is this"? </b>should be the question asked and then you know why they aren't getting out of the first round this year, much like last year.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: DANG - TNT is pissing me off!*



> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> And for once it isn't the announcers - it is the director Lonnie Dale. He is over cutting this game and using cameras for game coverage where you can't see what the hell is going on.


Man was I thinking the same thing. Way too many glam head shots when action was happening, funky distorted angles, and zero replays of controversial calls when the refs took over the game in the 3rd (I'd love someone to detail the foul disparity during that quarter). And for the love of Cumquats, how couldn't they replay Sabas on the fastbreak just once??? 

Rifle- Portland's go to guy (leading scorer/rebounder & best big man defender) went out with a sprained ankle in the 3rd, and was noticably limping when he returned. When he went out they were up 8 and had pretty much controlled the game. Dallas promptly went on a 15-1 run and never looked back. Thanks for the keen insight.

STOMP


----------

